# M.F.T.A. Fall Trial



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Anything on Open and Qualifying?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

It doesn't start until 8 am. The new lights for the north grounds haven't been installed yet.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Wade said:


> It doesn't start until 8 am. The new lights for the north grounds haven't been installed yet.


Funny,funny :razz:
Sorry, i'm just way ahead of myself today.
Now it is 9:30, so they must at least be running test dog by now!
Besides, it's always 8:00 somewhere.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I heard the open was a quad.... that's all the info I have.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

The open is a quad with 2 retired did not see how the work was over all. the qual had a triple with the flyer the first bird down then the middle bird then the right hand bird. the middle bird was semi-retired. went from 46 starters to 20 dogs for the water and land blinds (ran as one series). they have 5 dogs left to run sat morning on the blinds
Duane.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

DSMITH1651 said:


> The open is a quad with 2 retired did not see how the work was over all. the qual had a triple with the flyer the first bird down then the middle bird then the right hand bird. the middle bird was semi-retired. went from 46 starters to 20 dogs for the water and land blinds (ran as one series). they have 5 dogs left to run sat morning on the blinds
> Duane.


I heard Open had inline quad with 3 retired. 

48 back for land blind


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Congrats to Ken Steele and Newt on the Q win. 1st Q, I believe! and Mark Sartori and Roch on the thrid place. Another Rough puppy doing very well. Great job to handler Elizabeth Unger. The lady is on a roll!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone know the derby results?
Thank you.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Am call backs to the 3rd--

Am- *1,3,9,14,16,18,19,20,22,23,24,25,29,30,34,35,36,38,42,51,52


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

duckwater said:


> Anyone know the derby results?
> Thank you.



Derby only got through 2 series today will continue tommorro at 8 AM


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

ffbo said:


> Congrats to Ken Steele and Newt on the Q win. 1st Q, I believe! and Mark Sartori and Roch on the thrid place. Another Rough puppy doing very well. Great job to handler Elizabeth Unger. The lady is on a roll!!!!!!!!


"Newt" has already run a Qual and rec'd 2nd place with Alan Pleasant right out of the Derby.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's a few pics from the Derby 2nd. series yesterday

# 4 Tessa O/H David Overstake


# 3 Eli handler Ed Thibodeau


# 1 Jameson handler Elizabeth Dixon


# 6 Olive O/H Craig Schinzel


# 13 Pull O/H Keith Backer


# 15 Rudy Handler Rick Stawski


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

And here's a few from the 1st. series AM

#13 "Titan" Chuck Meyer



#22 "Ranger" Robbie Knutson



# 24 "Tux" Larry Halverson



#26 "Yogi" Louie Churack



#28 " Reba" Tom Fait



# 40 " Bailey " Wayne Skochenski


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Todd

I love the dog on the line shots!

#24 Trax and Larry Halverson

#26 Yogi and Louie Churak

#1 Jameson Liz Dixon

#6 Olive and Craig Schinzel


Are my favorites.

Elizabeth needs to have that one framed! Priceless.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the help this weekend! SO glad it is over. 
Linda Tobler won the AM. Yvonne Hays 3rd. Sorry can't remember now.

Louie took 2nd in the Open!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Linda and Yvonne and the others who placed. That was a TOUGH last series. I was the 4th dog to run and the second to pick up.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone with full results?

Mike


----------



## 24116 (May 8, 2004)

open went something like this i heard
rorem
Louie Churak
farmer
yozamp

sorry i don't know the jams or the dogs


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go Tom Watson and his second dog to win an open this year. Hope you get Tie qualified for the national open like Mister is. Congrats to Kieth Thompson and Fire for a third in the open.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

B Peterson said:


> open went something like this i heard
> rorem
> Louie Churak
> farmer
> ...


Every time I look at your avatar picture, I get really really jealous.

God I wish there was some good technical water close by.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Full results are up on EE!


----------

